# "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern



## Karni (12. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Habe gerade meinen Schein bestanden und bin schon am ersten Tag am Kanal gewesen, leider nur recht kurz da mir das Wetter nen strich durch meine rechnung gemacht hat...

Da wir im Frühjahr in den Urlaub wollen, und Zander und Hecht zu der Zeit Schonzeit in etwa haben, wollt ich mal mit den Barschen befassen... nun wollt ich mich schlau machen und habe nen bissl rumgegoogled... in einem andern forum habe nen bissl rum gegoogled und gelesen, dass man sich in dieser Zeit lieber nicht mit der Spinnrute sehen lassen sollte... 
nun wollte ich wissen, ob man whärend dieser zeit überhaupt "spinnen" darf (auf Barsch z.B.)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

Danke vorab.

Gruß

Karni


----------



## Jose (12. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

kümmer dich ausschließlich um die gesetzliche regelung bei dir und den regelungen deines erlaubnisscheinherausgebers.

alles andere ist quark.


wäre im übrigen hilfreich zu wissen, in welchem bundesland du fischen willst.

nun du wieder


----------



## Karni (12. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

ups, sry...

wohne in NRW und Urlaub wollen wir in Mecklenburg Vorpommern machen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Fahr an die Müritz, da haben Hechte keine Schonzeit


----------



## NickAdams (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Mit kleinen Barschblinkern und Spinners dürftest du keine Probleme bekommen. Zur Sicherheit kannst du bei der Ausgabestelle der Erlaubnisscheine nachfragen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## olaf70 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Es ist alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist.

Doch ich würde während der Schonzeiten von Hecht und Zander nicht mit Kunstködern auf Barsch angeln, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht hoch ist, daß ein Hecht oder Zander beißen könnte. Auch wenn du sie wieder zurücksetzt, ist es nicht im Sinne einer Schonzeit die genannten Fische zu fangen.
Mich nervt es jedenfalls tierisch, wenn man mich während des Fortpflanzungvorgangs stört.


----------



## Udo561 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Hi,
ich denke mal es kommt darauf an wo du angelst , ich kenne die Gesetze in Deutschland nicht.
Hier bei mir in Holland darf man während der Raubfischschonzeit nicht mit Kunstködern angeln , egal welcher Art.
Und selbst wenn es nicht verboten ist , jeden verantwortungsbewusstem Angler sollte klar sein das beim Kunstköderangeln auf Barsche auch ein Hecht oder Zander einsteigen kann.
Wenn du schon spinnen möchtest dann schalte zumindest ein Stahlvorfach vor.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



olaf70 schrieb:


> es jedenfalls tierisch, wenn man mich während des Fortpflanzungvorgangs stört.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Du frisst während der Fortpflanzung?

#d#d#d

Also ich nicht und die Hechte auch nicht. Nur eine Weile vorher und hinterher . . . .|rolleyes

#h#h#h


----------



## olaf70 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

@Prof. Tinca
Na ja, so nach 2-3 Stunden krieg ich eben Hunger...


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

|muahah:


----------



## Katteker (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Moin Karni.

Wie bereits geschrieben solltest du dazu Angaben in deinem Fischereierlaunisschein finden. Sonst frag *vorher *bei deinem Vereinsvorstand nach!

Ich zitiere mal aus meinem Erlaubnisschein (Verein in Niedersachsen im LK Rotenburg (Wümme)):

"Während der Raubfischschonzeit vom 01.02 bis 01.05.2010 ist das Angeln mit künstlichen Ködern und Köderfischen verboten! Das Angeln mit der Nass- und Trockenfliege ohne Streamer ist während der Raubfischschonzeit vom 16.02. bis 01.05.2010 gestattet." Zitat Ende

Vorher werden noch für alle Fischarten die genauen Schonzeiten genannt. Spar ich mir hier aber. Damit ist in dem Verein kein Diskussionsbedarf bei Kontrollen vorhanden. Bei dir wird es mit Sicherheit auch genaue Regelungen geben. Wenn nicht, Vorschlag dafür in der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung machen!

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

@ Katteter,

wie es bei seinem Verein, wenn vorhanden, ist kann der TE sicher leicht nachfragen.
Wie es sich dann an seinem Urlaubsort verhält kann er nur der dortigen Eraubniskarte entnehmen. 
Wenn es auf der nicht explizit, wie bei dir ja der Fall, verboten ist kann er das, Spinnfischen auf Barsch, sicher machen. Ob man es dann aber auch wirklich macht....naja das muss jeder selber wissen. Ich persönlich würde drauf verzichten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



Karni schrieb:


> ups, sry...
> 
> wohne in NRW und Urlaub wollen wir in Mecklenburg Vorpommern machen...



Wo denn dort?


----------



## jungangler 93 (13. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

wenn du darfst und willst mach trotzdem en stahlvorfach ran. hechte nehmen auch nen 2 spinner. hast du schon mal was von dropshot gehört? wenn ja probiers mit kleinen würmern in ner gedeckten farbe, darauf gibts bei mir keine/kaum hecht bisse. zander schon können aber (fast) immer problemlos releast werden


----------



## Katteker (14. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ Katteter,
> 
> wie es bei seinem Verein, wenn vorhanden, ist kann der TE sicher leicht nachfragen.
> Wie es sich dann an seinem Urlaubsort verhält kann er nur der dortigen Eraubniskarte entnehmen.




Ah, hatte übersehen, dass er im Urlaub anglen will. Hast natürlich Recht. Aber auch dann wird er sich beim Kauf der Tageskarte erkundigen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



Katteker schrieb:


> ... Aber auch dann wird er sich beim Kauf der Tageskarte erkundigen können.



Genau so ist es. :m


----------



## Karni (14. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

super, vielen Dank für die ganzen antworten

habt mir doch arg geholfen


----------



## allrounder11 (16. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Man macht es nicht!

Ob gesetzlich verboten oder nicht, es gehört sich einfach nicht|gr:


----------



## Jose (16. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Man macht es nicht!



ob "man es macht"  klingt ungut nach "sitz gerade", ich denk ich weiß aber, wie du es meinst, so nämlich:


Stuffel schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich würde drauf verzichten.


sehr guter ansatz: ...ich persönlich...

eben!


----------



## sonstwer (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Hallo Karni!

Ich wohne in Berlin und mir hat sich diese Frage auch schon gestellt. Ich habe per Mail bei meinem Fischereiamt nachgefragt und zur Antwort bekommen, Daß sich das hiesige Spinnfischverbot auf *alle aktiv geführten* Köder bezieht, also auch das Dropshoten mit Würmern. 
Ich würde dir daher vorschlagen, auch eine Anfrage direkt an die zuständige Behörde von Meck-Pom zu richten. Sicher ist sicher.
Gerät man an einen pingeligen Kontrolleur, kann der Schein ganz schnell weg sein.

Hier der Link:    http://www.lallf.de/Kontakt.4.0.html 

Viel Spaß dann noch im Urlaub.

LG,
frank


----------



## antonio (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hallo Karni!
> 
> Ich wohne in Berlin und mir hat sich diese Frage auch schon gestellt. Ich habe per Mail bei meinem Fischereiamt nachgefragt und zur Antwort bekommen, Daß sich das hiesige Spinnfischverbot auf *alle aktiv geführten* Köder bezieht, also auch das Dropshoten mit Würmern.
> Ich würde dir daher vorschlagen, auch eine Anfrage direkt an die zuständige Behörde von Meck-Pom zu richten. Sicher ist sicher.
> ...



in meck-pom gibt es für die binnengewässer keine hechtschonzeit per gesetz oder fischereiverordnung.
also ist das bindend was auf dem erlaubnisschein steht.

antonio


----------



## Boendall (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Man macht es nicht!
> 
> Ob gesetzlich verboten oder nicht, es gehört sich einfach nicht|gr:


 
Ich würde es auch bleiben lassen, allerdings wenn es weder per Gesetz noch per Erlaubnissschein verboten ist, darf man trotzdem mit Kukös angeln, da kann man eben nur an die Vernunft apellieren, weil es rechtlich keine Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## sonstwer (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Hallo antonio!

Du magst schon Recht haben.
Schonzeiten für diverse Fischarten gibt es aber bei euch. Gerade, wenn keine allgemeine Regelung besteht, wäre es um so sinnvoller sich direkt bei einer Behörde zu informieren. Gerade für Leute, die zu Besuch sind kann der Vorschriftendschungel doch recht verwirrend sein.
Da ist es immer besser, aus berufener Quelle zitieren zu können. Glaube mir, ich habe diese Erfahrung leider schon machen müssen.
Das war kurz nach einer Vorschriftenänderung und ich wollte einfach sichergehen.  ===> :vik:
In Karnis Fall würde ich mich bei meiner Anfrage direkt auf die Region beziehen, die ich besuchen möchte.

LG,
frank


----------



## antonio (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

in seinem fall ists doch ganz einfach.
schonzeit gibts nicht ,kann man jederzeit nachlesen im aktuellen fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung.
also auf den erlaubnisschein draufgucken und das ist bindend.
die behörde hat gar keinen überblick über die einzelnen bedingungen auf den vielen erlaubnisscheinen.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

@ antonio:

Schonzeit für Hecht gibts bei euch sehr wohl, allerdings nur für die Küstengewässer.
Den Vorwurf, die Fischereibehörde(n) hätten keinen Überblick bei den Schonzeiten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da abweichende Regelungen zu den "gesetzlichen Schonzeiten" bei eben diesen Behörden beantragt werden müssen.
Nach eigenem Gutdünken können weder Pächter noch Vereine solche Bestimmungen erlassen.
Ich habe dem TE ja auch nur vorgeschlagen auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Das kann in keinem Fall schaden. Oder?
Im Zweifelsfall wird die Antwort eben lauten, er solle sich an seinen Erlaubnisschein halten.

LG,
frank


----------



## antonio (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

ich hab ja auch von binnengewässern geredet.
und nicht überall müssen schonzeitverlängerungen etc beantragt werden.
und kuköverbote etc erst recht nicht das ist sache des pächters usw.
also als erstes zählt das fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung und dann zusätzlich die erlaubnisscheine.
und da es in meckpom für binnengewässer keine hechtschonzeit gibt kann auch die behörde nicht wissen was an den einzelnen gewässer zusätzlich geregelt ist.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist die Regelung in MeckPomm genauso wie in Brandenburg: Man darf das ganze Jahr über Spinnangeln, muss aber Fische zurück setzen, wenn man sie während der Schonzeit fängt. ABER: Der Pächter KANN KOMPLETT ANDERE REGELUNGEN auf seinen Scheinen vorschreiben. Es gibt darauf keine Antwort, ohne daß das konkrete Gewässer genannt wird.


----------



## Anglersuchti (18. November 2010)

*AW: "Spinnen" während der schonzeit von Hechten und Zandern*

Zum Spinnfischen auf Raubfisch wurde auch einiges in diesem, von mir kürzlich erstellten Thread geschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203917&page=2
Schaut mal rein. Ich freue mich auf fragen und/oder Tipps. Hallo Vermesser, auch hier  
Petri Heil, euer Anglersuchti


----------

